# New led picture



## mpa90 (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks good! How did you make it?


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

mpa90 said:


> Looks good! How did you make it?


excellent I would also like to know how you made them. there pretty cool and modern looking, hope they keep your plants happy :smile:


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice, clean, and modern looking.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Very nice!*

I like it a lot


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

any close up photos of the tank would be nice as well it looks nice


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Like it lot. Well thought out.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for positive feedback!

I dont have any pictures of the build, but i will try to explain as it was a very easy build:

The white board is just a cheap board that is sold to use as shelf. It is 80x12cm.
I just drilled two 12mm holes on top corners and slide two white 12mm pvc pipes through. The electric cable is just two E27 sockets usually used for ceiling lamps. The electric cables is just put through eatch 12mm pipes and the E27 led bulbs is just screwed in.

The yellow and blue lampshade is just two plastic/pvc drinking cups for children.
Made a big hole in the bottom of cup for the E27 socket and drilled a lot of holes for cooling, and voila, the led lamps is ready:smile:

Jnad


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Great looking light! I suggest doing something to reduce the amount of light coming through the shades, like painting the insides with white paint. Other than that it is one of the best looking simple pendant hanging methods I have seen.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, i will try some white paint inside the shades, that would probably make it look even better.

Glad you liked it.

Jnad



Hoppy said:


> Great looking light! I suggest doing something to reduce the amount of light coming through the shades, like painting the insides with white paint. Other than that it is one of the best looking simple pendant hanging methods I have seen.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

how many gallons is tank?

where did you get led bulbs - total 18w for the tank?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Very cleaver

How is it supported?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

The tank is 35 liter

Can't remember the sellers name, have to check the log on e-harbor first.

The real power consumption is 5,5-6,0W a bulb, it is just the leds that is rated to cope with 3w eatch.

Jnad



Soup12 said:


> how many gallons is tank?
> 
> where did you get led bulbs - total 18w for the tank?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

The shelf board is just resting against the aquarium back glass,and i just put something between the lower end and the house wall. So the light is not screwed to something, just to remove easily if wanted.

Jnad



Aquaticz said:


> Very cleaver
> 
> How is it supported?
> 
> ...


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

outstanding. See if you can maybe paint the inside of the shades with some kind of metallic paint. Make like a sort of reflector. Great idea though. That looks sharp.


----------

